# Ja, ist denn scho Weihnachten !!!



## Bremsklotz (31 August 2004)

Ich war heute nachmittag bei Plus. Ich dachte, mir fallen die Augen aus dem Kopf, haben die doch schon Lebkuchen und Co. aufgebaut. 
Ich gestehe zwar, angesichts der Witterung schon Schmalz gekauft zu haben  und letzte Woche gab es bei einem Stadtfest auch schon Glühwein, der Wirt hatte schnell geschaltet bei dem ungemütlichen Wetter.
Also sind unsere Dichter hier gefordert, die ersten Weihnachtsgedichte vom Stapel zu lassen. :santa:


----------



## News (31 August 2004)

Upps, ich hab noch keine Geschenke gekauft! *beeil*


----------



## scrat007 (31 August 2004)

Ok Ok, mine Vorschlag auf die Schnelle:

Macht hoch die Tür die Tor macht weit,
es ist recht kalt mich friert zur Zeit.


----------



## Dino (31 August 2004)

Ist das wieder der Zeitpunkt, an dem ich ein neues Weihnachts-Tagebuch beginnen sollte?? :gruebel:


----------



## Bremsklotz (31 August 2004)

*Weihnachtstagebuch*

Was spricht dagegen? Ich bin :dafuer:

Ich freue mich drauf.

Also erkäre du mal die Saison für eröffnet.

Was gibt es schöneres, als am Swimming Pool zu sitzen und ein Weihnachtstagebuch zu verfassen?

Mit drin sitzen ist ja wohl nicht mehr.


----------



## Avor (31 August 2004)

@Hallo Bremsklotz,

des am Schwimminpuhl hocke un Weihnachtstachebücher schreiwe is e gut Idee. Awer vorher soll uns de Dino  e Gebrauchaweisung schreiwe wie mer die Strohgipsschlitte mecht. Den scheene Brauch von de Nordlichter wolle  mer doch aach hier eiführn.  Die Dinger kannste ja in Ostfrankfort aach gut uffm Weihnachtsmarkt vekaafe.   

A gut´s Nächtle

wünscht Avor


----------



## Bremsklotz (31 August 2004)

Avor schrieb:
			
		

> @Hallo Bremsklotz,
> 
> Die Dinger kannste ja in Ostfrankfort aach gut uffm Weihnachtsmarkt vekaafe.
> 
> ...



WOW, woher waaßt de denn , dass ich urspringlich aus Ostfrankfort stamm?

Also net emol Hessen  kann mer aagewe, als Domizil, ohne das so en Findiger wie du aach gleich weiter richtich tippt, wo mer herkommt. 
Awwer was die Strohgipsschlitte betrifft, ich habs mehr mit Holz, als mit Stroh unn Gips, awwer zu em Kopp  z. B. basst alles. Holzköpp, Gipsköpp unn aach Strohköpp gibts mehr als genuch.  
Deshalb wär en Holz-Stroh-Gips-Schlitte als Gemeinschaftsarbeit von Nordlichtern und Maamauerbaabambelern vielleicht gar net emol so schlecht.
Im Dialekt redde iss wesentlich einfacher als zu schreiwe, deshalb werde ich wohl wieder zum hochdeutsch zurückkehren.   :cry:


----------



## Avor (31 August 2004)

Jaja Bremkslötzsche,  

 so e Maamauerbaabambeler habb  isch aachemol gekennt. Die hot immer mit em Ihlekreugelsche Maawasser geholt für die Zeh zum  butze un dann hot ses ausgesoffe.

Gruß Avor


----------



## sascha (31 August 2004)

:rotfl:  Wo ist der Übersetza???


----------



## Avor (1 September 2004)

Sascha Ätsch! :lol: 

Wenn Ihr mit eurem Fachchinesisch um Euch werft, dann schickt Ihr uns auch nicht gleich ´nen Übersetzter hinterher. 

Aber wo liegt dat Problem?

Gruß Avor


----------



## sascha (1 September 2004)

Ich frag ja nur  :bussi:


----------



## Fidul (1 September 2004)

Bremsklotz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war heute nachmittag bei Plus. Ich dachte, mir fallen die Augen aus dem Kopf, haben die doch schon Lebkuchen und Co. aufgebaut.


Bei Plus fängt Weihnachten doch grundsätzlich immer schon im August an. Warst du irgendwo draußen in der Zivilisation oder warum wundert dich das?  :lol:


----------



## Avor (1 September 2004)

*Sascha fragte:*



> Ich frag ja nur




Na gut: 

Die Maamauerbaabambeler sin Buwe oder  Mädscher, die  in Frankfort oder Offebach uff de Maamauer hocke un mit de Baa bambele,
wenn se nix besseres zu tun hawwe.  

Un des Ihlekreugelsche is ein kleines Ölkrügchen, in das man auch mal eine Rureroiwebroi hineinfüllen kann. 

Alles Klar?

Gruß Avor


----------



## sascha (1 September 2004)

Ach so meintest Du das...  :holy:


----------



## Avor (1 September 2004)

Ja, genau das: Roterübenbrühe :roll: 


Guts Nächtle

wünscht Avor


----------



## Bremsklotz (1 September 2004)

*maamauerbaabambeler*

Genaue Übersetzung für:

Maa mauer baa bambeler

MAIN MAUER BEIN BAUMELER

Alles klar?

Nun habt ihr mal umgekehrt das Problem mit dem Fachchinesisch, nur ist das halb so wichtig und gehört nicht unbedingt zur Allgemeinbildung.

Während die Erklärungen, was man sich so alles am PC alles einfangen kann, wesentlich wichtiger sind, ich aber oft auf dem Schlauch stehe, 
weil mir vieles  nichts oder nur wenig sagt.

In der Beziehung trauere ich immer noch dem DS-Forum nach, da habe ich mehr verstanden.  

 :bigcry:


----------



## sascha (1 September 2004)

> In der Beziehung trauere ich immer noch dem DS-Forum nach, da habe ich mehr verstanden.



Wenn Du etwas nicht verstehst, bitte immer nachfragen. Dir wird keiner einen Strick draus drehen, wenn Du um Übersetzung von Fachchinesisch bittest. Das ist ja (auch) Sinn und Zweck dieses Forums.


----------

